# Tractor show, Cummington, Mass Aug. 26-29, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

August 26th,27rd, 28th and 29th
Antique Tractor Show and Pull
Hillside Agri. Society, Cummington Fairgrounds, Cummington, MA
Call Fred Clark 413-268-7875


----------

